# So "that" holiday is around the corner



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

and i was wondering how much trouble do you get into for not responding the "right" way on.....drum roll please....VALENTINE'S DAY?

me and hubby dont bother. he used to bring flowers and candy and stuff but it seemed so lame. I finally told him flowers are dumb unless they are growing in the backyard and the candy makes me fat. We both share the same philosphy on it. if we arent showing love all the other days then to do it one day is meaningless

But i have a friend who loves, loves, loves the holiday and she and her hubby go all out.

but i know lots of men have caught major hell over this and if i were a man id be pissed as hell, lmao


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We are the same.

My husband and I have been together for 7 years, he gave me flowers once one year, that year we just started dating! 

Now we are never bothered about this holiday. 

Same theory, my husband says, I love you, I love you everyday, I do loving things for you everyday. Everyday is like Valentine's Day for us. 

I am not big about gifts. He doesn't know what to get for me. I like flowers, but I buy flowers every week, why do I need Valentines' Day flowers? 

Husband and wife are supposed to be romantic and loving every day! 

All those holidays are for business people to make money!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Valentines Day is a commercial holiday. He used to buy me jewelry and things, but now we just do a card. And sometimes we go out to dinner on one of the days around. But we don't buy into it much. I think this year he might do something though since he's falling in love all over again. <3


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I had more fun on Valentine's Day when I was single. My boyfriend is pretty horrible at it... Luckily we have a good relationship because of the other 364 days of the year


----------

